# Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Oh please, take me to school in your 8V Audi!







you will have fun even keepingf that car running,let alone trying to turbo it,those Audi 80's and 90's were not the hot ticket for performance.........

maybe you should pay a visit to http://www.80tq.com
The Audi 80/90/4000S were all perfect frames for powerful machines just that the time taken to build one was not worth it.Now with more and more parts being available because of guys like me who keep pushing the limit.
How many 2.0 16V Turbo Coraddo's in the world?I can count 1000 on the vortex forum.
The amount of Turbo Audi 80/90 in the world i can count using a Tally chart and i guarantee i would not get past 3 sets of 5 bars.This is the reality...noone in the world has ever attempted to turbocharge a 2.0 8V Audi 80 before.Ill be the first and to me that is enough motivation.So what if it dead ass slow......at least i know i would have achieved my goal and hopefully seta trend instead of following one.
My goal is 300WHP and here are the mods i have so far:
Standalone management: 034EFI Stage Ic 
Block : 9A with oil squirters
Pistons: Forged 8:5:1 Suloy pistons
Head : 3A - Ported,Polished,3-Angle Valve Grind,40mm Intake and 33mm Exhuast valves.Autotech Cam and Valve Springs
Crankshaft : 9A Crank
Rods : Pauter rods(hopefully...have not decided)
Turbo: K26/T04E Hyrbid
Intercooler : 33 x 8 x 3 Spearco
Injectors : Low Impdeance 550cc 
Intake Mnaifold : Custom one Built by 034efi utlising a VR6 TB
EM: have not found one yet but lookijng for an ATP manifold
thats all i could think of for now....



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 1:32 AM 7-4-2004_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

cool deal..
I've always loved audi's
Jason


_Modified by vdubspeed at 1:08 AM 7-4-2004_


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

Seeing how you're spending money on forged rods and pistons and custom intake (etc etc etc), why on earth wouldn't you slap a 16V head on that thing?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_Seeing how you're spending money on forged rods and pistons and custom intake (etc etc etc), why on earth wouldn't you slap a 16V head on that thing?

Was going to do this but the head was the first thing i bought.Paid $600US for it,i guess there was no turning back as noone would pay me for a 3A head.Difference is it has Oval intake ports and injectors in the manifold,not the head.
Here is the story:
I own a 1995 Audi 80 B4.In case you havent realised,i love Audi 80's...i think with a B4 hood and the right 18" wheels they can look like real touring deamons.SO the B4 is Automatic(triptonic) from UK Side,none ever came to US as i am from a RHD country.The B4 had digifant I injection and was a real pain in the ass to modify.The car had been tricked out with lowered suspension,full sound system,DVD player,Sparco Pista Touring Seats (viewable here:http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/68363/dscn0416.jpg)Unfortunately for me it would take so much for me to make this into the true dreamer of a Sport touring car that i wanted.I would practically need to rebuild the whole engine in order to get it "bullet proof".
At the time i owned a 1985 UR-Quattro but this was involved in an accident and caused me to search for another fun car.Previously i had 2 FWD Audi 80 1.8S from UK (Red and White) but both had been in serious accidents.Around December 2003 the project came to a Hault as i realised it would take too Much money to build a turbo project.Decided to keep the 3A head still and just bolt it on one day to the B4 engine.(This is a picture of the B4 taken last year :
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/68363/011.jpg)
Fast Forward a couple of days and this Grey Audi 80 1.8S FWD Automatic enters my garage.It is a 1.8 Carburrator engine which is fairly fuzzed(at this time i owned 3 1.8 engines...2 from the previous 80's)The Automatic Tranny is making more noise than a tenny boppers fete and i decide







this is a perfect frame for what i wanna do.After a couple of days the Audi was mine for 1/4 of the price i was expecting to pay.I was grinning from ear to ear







.Decided the time had come and was going to go full blown.
Alex Van_gerberg was a friend of mine and he was the first to attempt the turbo his Audi 80 but it was tragically involved in an accident as the exhaust bolts became undone and burnt up his fuel line.Since the enigne code in the 1.8S was PM,this meant the engine was good for nothing more than paperweight(well maybe 200WHP) but would take too much work to clearance it for a 92.8mm stroke crankshaft and it didnt have oil squirters http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .Real Bummer.. Originally i was looking for a 3A engine but since i was using 034 efi Stage IC from javad Shadzi ([email protected]) and not using the distributor,i decided to go with a 9A block to eliminate the complications and since both werre avialable to me at the same price i decided why the hell not.Also found out that the 16V Oil Pump was more Heavy Duty so to speak so i said cool.
At first i was going to slap a 16V head onto the 9A block but my CR was still too high so i would need forged pistons.So i bought Alex's from his brunt engine but then realised these pistions with a 16V would bring my CR to something like 7:1 and that was a no no.Enter my 8V head and the cure was found.
Maybe in the future the B4 will stay NA and will get a the 16V head treatment with a chopped AAN manifold.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

email the pics you need hosted to [email protected]
I'll keep them up for a couple weeks to a month or until I just dont wanna anymore








Jason


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_email the pics you need hosted to [email protected]
I'll keep them up for a couple weeks to a month or until I just dont wanna anymore








Jason

Thanks, Agtronic is going to host them for now....







i really appreciate this.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wizza, I am always impressed every time you show me an engine built with that glowing blue paint. Some of the shots I have seen resemble anodizing in depth and glow. How do you do it?








PS We use the same rotary-lift down at the shop


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (billzcat1)*

Looks good man......post some pics when you get it in the car,I want to see how you end up plumbing it........I hope you get 300+whp out of it,and daily driver reliability........







I do have to say I am impressed!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Wizza, I am always impressed every time you show me an *engine built with that glowing blue paint*. Some of the shots I have seen resemble anodizing in depth and glow. How do you do it?








PS We use the same rotary-lift down at the shop









Its my Trademark....







.How do i do it?I treat the engine as though i am painting a car.
Ye rotary lifts are the bomb...6 years and the things still look like new.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

hmmm...it was all good until the deep throat action with the turbo.
i'm going to go cry now








Jason


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (vdubspeed)*

Is that the new turbo you got that is no good?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

I know this is prolly a different engine altogether, but this should be your goal














. Good luck with everything.
http://www.illegalracer.com/filmer/jonus.avi


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (MDTurborocco)*

Quote "This is the reality...noone in the world has ever attempted to turbocharge a 2.0 8V Audi 80 before.Ill be the first and to me that is enough motivation..."
Behave yourself!







The liklihood of you being the first in 2004 is just not accurate.
Good luck


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_I know this is prolly a different engine altogether, but this should be your goal














. Good luck with everything.
http://www.illegalracer.com/filmer/jonus.avi 

oh ye...that is bad ass.









_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_Quote "This is the reality...noone in the world has ever attempted to turbocharge a 2.0 8V Audi 80 before.Ill be the first and to me that is enough motivation..."
Behave yourself!







*The liklihood of you being the first in 2004 is just not accurate.*
Good luck 

Considering doing research for over 3 years and coming up with nothing but alex van gerberg,i do strongly stand by the statement that i am going to be the first with a 2.0 Turbo Audi 80.You ask any of the guys on S2 Forums or any other Audi forum you can think of and they will tel you the only guy attempting this is that crazy islander










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:56 PM 7-4-2004_


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

Is this Official,that this is an Official thread???
Only jokin,i planned doin a 2.0 16v Audi 80 turbo,i searched for a avant but couldnt find a 16v one at all,then toyed with the idea of a saloon(sedan), thought the A80 were a bit more unusual(and always loved the RS2)anyway i agree they can be made to look nice,in the end what put me off was that Audi sold the 80 with a turbo as std(not in UK or US though)and whole point to turbo a car is to make it go faster than std,so seemed a bit mad to turbo a 2.0 when Audi sell a 2.2 turbo in same car,would be a bit like buyin a 2.0 8v Corrado,then rippin the engine out and replacing with a 1.6L then supercharging it(people would say why not buy a G60 rubber nut)
Would a 8vT A80 be any rarer than a 16vT A80??
Lastly i aint being smart,but when you say your going 8vT because no one has done it( i think it has been done),why do you think know one has done it(or very few) and another one to think about you say there are 1000's of 16vT Corrado's(maybe because it a good idea and conversion insted of people being sheep)(Corrado was rated one of the finest fwd car ever).
Sorry to be such an Ass,but i really dont understand the idea that if it aint been done then it's cool,everyone wants to be original and do something a bit different,but i think to be different is only good if you do something different that actually works

Can someone help me here.
what would cost less(i know this aint totally straight forward but just peoples thoughts)
8v turbo 300bhp
16v turbo 300bhp
Wizard good luck whatever way you go,and IM me you email address and i'll send you a couple of nice pics of modded 80's


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (rossmc1)*

16v would be easier to 300hp, but i have an 8vt so i see the 8v attraction.
I prefer the older 80, squarer, more sporty looking and lighter!








But it will be sleepy in that big ole thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

I wasnt saying the 8v was no good,i actaul prefer say Golf2 with 8v PB,than G2 with a 16vKR if both are std.Just dont think i'd choose a 8v over 16v for a 300hp turbo project.
I bought a Corrado a few years back,and was looking for a 16v,i drove a few and didnt really like them that much but always loved the looks and G60 and VR were out of my price and insurnace range,at the time,anyway drove by my local dealers and they had a late(what i thought was a 16v)after going in and asking to have a look found it was a 2.0 8v(not many of them made,i didnt know they were even available)i thought i'd found my answer as expect it to be same difference wih Golf 8v and Golf 16v which i prefered 8v,but after driving it,it was so underpowered not a nice car to drive at all,i ended up with a G60 
Saying all that,there is a few guys on here running 2.0 8vT and seem to be getting decent power from them,what the hisghest whp 8v on the tex??


----------



## vanagonGTI (Jun 16, 2001)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

Very Interesting!
In May of 2001, I started a project to turbocharge an Audi 3A engine and build it for my Vanagon (formerly a diesel, now running a 1.8L NA RV Digifant engine. I posted several times to the old hardcore VW group but never a comment.
Perhaps the key difference in our approach is that I'm building (yes, still - too many interruptions by the Mars program) for maximum reliability under the turbocharged conditions - not power. The Vanagon transmission can handle 220 pounds foot of torque max, then garbage. The Vanagon engine is mounted at 55 degrees from vertical, the oil pan, oil pickup, filler and engine mounts are all different from the regular Golf or Audi install. 
Off the top of the head, I chose the 3A for the oil squirters, the forged crank, the injectors in the 8V manifold. After studying the problem, I decided to convert the manifold to Bosch Traditional solenoid injectors and to convert the fuel and engine management to the SAAB LH-Jetronic system. I'm using SAAB's APC boost control system, with a Garrett T3 also from a SAAB 9000T. I used the water and oil cooled center section. 
So to quickly summarize, on the ignition side, I used the full SAAB ignition package with the Audi 3A distributor, a Crane ignition module with electronic boost retard and the Crane high perf. coil, Magnecore wires. For the fuel system, I modified the injector inserts in the manifold to accept the SAAB 9000T injectors, made a custom fuel rail and support to include a variable fuel pressure regulator, gauge and shutoff-sensor. Used a G60 throttle body incorporating a blowoff valve in the bypass plumbing, and older Audi 5000T plumbing to connect the metal SAAB intercooler. G60 valve cover and 3A crankcase vent system. 
For the exhaust manifold, I used the Audi 3A California single output port manifold with moderate welding and an adapter to mount the SAAB T3. This actually mounts the T3 perpendicular to the engine block and the axis of the turbo is horizontal as mounted in the Vanagon. The exhaust uses the SAAB 900T turbo exhaust port adapter and is directed to the front of the vanagon with 3 inch tubing to two mufflers then back to the right rear to exit after a resonator. The Air to the turbo is drawn through a K&N filter stack, then through some Subaru intake rubber (best fit) to the turbo compressor inlet. The outlet goes to the SAAB intercooler as noted before. 
I have seriously modified the oil system in view of the Vanagon mount. I use the dual oil filter mount from an older 5000T to get the external cooler ports. I run the original vanagon water to oil heat exhanger and an Audi 5000T external oil cooler in the primary oil circuit. I also set up a sump at the oil exit from the turbo and scavenge with a pulley driven pump. The scavenged oil is drawn through the pump and forced through a second external oil cooler before being returned to the sump. The oil coolers are cooled with a Diahatsu radiator fan in the right rear fender well. Same fan cools the intercooler on the left side rear well. 
Still on the oil system, I modified the oil pump pickup for a simple curve with the pickup head from the Audi. I added the windage tray and then built a full baffle system to stop front to rear oil sloshing. Also changed the oil inlet system to clear the pulley set needed for the scavenger pump and added a oil level sensor from a Porsche 944T. 
Finally, I redesigned the engine mount to use hydraulically dampened units from the 2.3L SAAB 4 (no balance shaft) while staying with the basic vanagon diesel I4 mount approach.
Oh, yeh, used the Autotech supercharged aftermarket cam (substitute for the G60 stock unit) and a Kent high temp racing timing belt with adjustable cam gear. 
More, but I can't remember. Still about 100 hours to finish.


----------



## vanagonGTI (Jun 16, 2001)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

Unfortunately, no website. Never have the spare time to keep one up!


----------



## vanagonGTI (Jun 16, 2001)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

I used the stock Audi 3A intake manifold with a G60 throttle body. I almost used the throttle body from an older 5000T with the reversing air intake line, but liked the throttle plate diverter valve approach better. For the exhaust, I used the stock California Audi 3A manifold with the single exhaust hole. It lined up nicely with an adapter plate to go to the T3 flange. The quality and airflow of the Audi exhaust was impressive as compared to the typical aftermarket turbo manifolds for the I4. I was able to integrate heat shielding to safeguard the engine mounts. I left the exhaust emissions sampling tube, mounted the O2 sensor in the stock manifold position (just clears the mount in the Vanagon configuration). Took out one of the heat shield mounting studs and machined the hole to accept the pyrometer sensor. So exhaust gas temperatures are monitored between cylinder 1 and 2, and O2 is monitored before the turbo inlet. The SAAB turbo exhaust adapter going from the wastegate to the regular SAAB exhaust pipe also includes an O2 sensor port, but I haven't used it as yet.
Oh, I also used (use) Iridium plugs.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*

I looked extensively for the sport quattro version to put a turbo motor in but they are very rare.
There is a local guy with a crazy audi that has the 10v turbo engine, i will try and get some photos(inspirational car).
-Rich


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco2.0gtiLondon* »_I looked extensively for the sport quattro version to put a turbo motor in but they are very rare.
There is a local guy with a crazy audi that has the 10v turbo engine, i will try and get some photos(inspirational car).
-Rich

well http://www.80tq.com
Javad has done extensive stuff with his 10V Audi.He has not bumped it to twice the number of valves.
I am just one of those guys that sticks it out.At least if i dont like the outcome of an 8V turbo i will achieve one of my goals and offer the experience and knowledge gained to others.
Due to weight distribution and other factors alot of guys are telling me that a turbocharged 2.0 in the Audi will act a hell of alot differently a 2.0T in a VW.
guess we will have to wait and see....


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_










Is that a Turbonetics turbine housing? I remember them casting one for the Audi guys back in the days.. What's the specs on it? 
Keep us posted...


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

At first i was going to slap a 16V head onto the 9A block but my CR was still too high so i would need forged pistons.So i bought Alex's from his brunt engine but then realised these pistions with a 16V would bring my CR to something like 7:1 and that was a no no.Enter my 8V head and the cure was found.


16v head on 9A block gives 10.6:1 comp or something like that. By putting an 8v head on the 9A block, even with those pistons, isn't your compression almost that high again? 
Two more Q's-
Is that your red car in the pictures running a twin-screw and a turbo??? Or is this just inspiration for your idea?
Also- that red car has a transverse mount engine. I thought the Audi 80 (and the 4000, as its predecessor in North America was called) was long-mount? What kind of motor mounts are you using and what tranny?


----------



## Evilbeetle (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Also- that red car has a transverse mount engine. I thought the Audi 80 (and the 4000, as its predecessor in North America was called) was long-mount? What kind of motor mounts are you using and what tranny? 

The engines from an 80 and a 4000 (4 cylinder) will bolt directly into VW. Yes, they are mounted in a different direction in Audis, but the short block is the same. 
Use the same mounts designed for your current car's model year.
Same with the transmission... you can use your own transmission, or swap out to a close ratio tranny from a GTI.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
16v head on 9A block gives 10.6:1 comp or something like that. By putting an 8v head on the 9A block, even with those pistons, isn't your compression almost that high again? 

a Block is a Block...9A/3A,all the same.
I am just using the block/conrods and the crank.The pistons are made for an 8V to drop the CR from 10:1 to 8.5:1 using an 8V head.They have a decent dish comparable to MC units.
The Twin charged pictures are from BramBrenner...that maybe inspiration for twincharging the motor later on.I certainly have ample room on the right side of my engine bay to just about toss in a TV set there.







thanks...keep the questions coming.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Yes it is,When i spin the shaft i could feel something rubbing on the inside of the compressor housing.When are you going to come take a look at it?

I had a problem with my turbo when I first got it. Spin the wheel and it makes a faint scraping noise. It turned out to be a non-issue: The turbine housing hadn't been clamped down yet, and the big washer/heat shield whatever it is on the turbine side was loose -- hence the scraping noise. Once I tightened it down, no more problems....
Maybe the same thing is going on with yours...?
-Steve


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Official PROJECT THREAD : Audi 80 2.0 TURBO (Stephen Webb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen Webb* »_
I had a problem with my turbo when I first got it. Spin the wheel and it makes a faint scraping noise. It turned out to be a non-issue: The turbine housing hadn't been clamped down yet, and the big washer/heat shield whatever it is on the turbine side was loose -- hence the scraping noise. Once I tightened it down, no more problems....
Maybe the same thing is going on with yours...?
-Steve

well took it to a turbo specialist and he told me the turbo was FAWKED.
I wish it was because the turbo had looked really sweet.


----------

